# Finding a room in HongKong



## Traveller101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

New to the forum. Been browsing for some time and it's time to sign up 

So I'm considering going to HongKong for a while and am looking for a room.

Where might be a good website to find a cost effective flatshare? I don't have a budget per say, just looking for a clean, basic room with internet whatever that may cost.

I've seen Craigslist has many and they start at around HK $4000 for a small box. Sound about right? I believe they were very central.

I can be anywhere in Hong Kong, whatever's cheapest.

If you have somewhere, feel free to PM me. Otherwise suggestions or recommended sites would be awesome.


----------

